# Giới thiệu Van cổng, Van tay vặn Van chặn gate valve



## nguyenvvuong2019 (11/9/21)

*Van cổng, cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của van cổng*

*PGTech Việt Nam (website: www.pgtech.com.vn) *là nhà Phân Phối các loại *van công nghiệp*, chúng tôi chia sẻ chút thông tin về van cổng một trong những dòng van phổ biến mà được sử dụng nhiều nhất tại các công trình xây dựng như các trung cư cao tầng, trung tâm thương mại, nhà máy xí nghiệp vv.

Trước hết chúng ta cần hiểu van cổng là gì? *Van cổng* là một trong những loại *van* *công nghiệp *được sử dụng rộng rãi trong thiết kế công nghiệp và xây dựng cơ bản. *Van cổng* hay còn được gọi là *van cửa *hay van chặn dùng để đóng dòng chảy bằng một bộ phận cánh cửa chặn qua van khi chúng chắn ngang qua toàn bộ dòng chảy. Khi *van cổng* được mở hoàn toàn thì *cửa van* "*cổng van*" của chúng không nằm trong dòng chảy, lúc này cánh cổng của van nằm ở phần trên của cổng trong một khoang chứa.

Van cổng thường có bộ phận tay cầm dể điều khiển gọi là tay quay của van, giúp tác động lực để kéo cánh chặn (cửa chặn) lên để mở van hoặc xoay đẩy cánh chặn xuống theo thao tác đóng van. Người ta vẫn dùng thuật ngữ van cổng tay quay. Để tìm hiểu rõ hơn xin vui lòng xem *Cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của van cổng*. Van cổng được làm bằng nhiều chất liệu khác nhau như *van cổng gang, van cổng bằng đồng, van cổng bằng inox, van cổng thép, Van cổng ty nổi *tùy thuộc vào mỗi ứng dụng để có thể lựa chọn được các chất liệu khách nhau cho van cổng.

*Dạng Liên Kết Của Van Cổng*

*-* Liên kết mặt bích: Van cổng liên kết với đường ống bằng mặt bích ở hai đầu được gọi là *van cổng nối bích*. Với thiết kế này, van và đường ống sẽ được kết nối với nhau bởi các bu long thông qua mặt bích tiêu chuẩn. Gioăng đệm được chèn với giữa hai mặt bích của van và đường ống để sự nối này có độ kín cao. Thường nếu muốn nhiệt độ van chịu đựng cao, các gioăng đệm này phải được làm từ epdm, teflon...

- Kết Nối ghép lắp ren: Với những loại van cổng cỡ nhỏ thường thì người ta sẽ chọn loại *van cổng nối ren* để kết nối với đường ống. Thông thường, loại van cổng nối ren thường là bằng đồng trong ứng dụng thông thường cho hệ nước.

*Một Số Lưu Ý Khi Sử Dụng Van Cổng*

Khi van cổng chuyển động lên xuống chúng sẽ chặn đứng môi chất hoặc mở cửa cho môi chất đi qu. Khi cửa van chuyển động lên xuống sẽ sinh ra lực ma sát giữacổng và hai vòng tiếp xúc, do đó sẽ gây sự mài mòn các phần tiếp xúc này. Hơn nữa, dòng chảy của vật chất luôn có xu hướng mài mòn những phần tiếp xúc. Khi dòng chảy của vật chất chịu áp suất cao, tốc độ mài mòn sẽ càng lớn. Nếu cổng van và các vòng tiếp xúc bị mài mòn nhiều thì chúng sẽ không còn tác dụng làm kín toàn bộ dòng chảy khi đang ở vị trí đóng.

Khi mở van tay quay của van sẽ làm giảm lực tác dụng lên hai cổng. Nếu hệ thống của bạn có sự thay đổi lớn về nhiệt độ, sự giãn nở ở hai phần của cổng van thì sẽ làm biến dạng thân van và tạo nên lực tác dụng rất lớn lên cửa van và có thể làm hỏng van nếu van không được thiết kế chất lượng. Cùng với cổng van được ghép nối bởi nhiều thành phần nên chúng thường bị trục trặc nếu như các tạp chất bị tắc kẹt hay lắng đọng trong đó. Nên với van cửa người ta thường dùng trong các đường ống có độ sạch cao, hoặc người ta lắp thêm *Y Lọc(Y-Strainer)*vào để giúp đường ống được sạch hơn.

Hiện nay, có nhiều sự đa dạng trong lựa chọn các loại van sao cho phù hợp với ứng dụng và đặc tính thiết kế của mỗi công trình, sự đa dạng này cho phép người ta cân nhắc tới *Van bi,van bướm, van cầu*…mà vẫn đảm bảo được thiết kế tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật cơ điện yêu cầu. PGTECH hiện đang cung cấp giải pháp xử lý nước cứng dân dụng, công nghiệp, thương mại và nông nghiệp, đó là giải pháp xử dụng công nghệ *xử lý nước ActivFlo *của Inta Anh Quốc. Một giải pháp độc đáo xử lý mọi vấn đề nước cứng.

Để có thêm thông tin về các loại van công nghiệp, xin vui lòng liên lạc với PGTech để được hỗ trợ tư vấn hiệu quả hơn về các giải pháp thủy lực theo yêu cầu.

*PGTECH CO., LTD*

*VPGD:* Tầng 19, Phòng 19.07, Tòa Nhà C14-CT2, Bắc Hà, Bộ Công An, Đường Tố Hữu, Nam Từ Liêm, HN.
*Địa Chỉ: *PGTech Co., Ltd số 12, Ngõ 28, Đường Tây Hồ, Phường Quảng An, Quận Tây Hồ, TP. Hà Nội
*Điện Thoại:* 024-730235 88 - *Hotline: 0962 875 986
Fax:* 024-730235 89

*Email:*info@pgtech.com.vnsales@pgtech.com.vn
*Website:*www.pgtech.com.vn​


----------

